# Farbauswahl (Farbmaske)



## Alex2xm (24. Juni 2001)

Hi,
habe folgendes Probelm:
Muss einen Baum freistellen, welcher jedoch noch en Hintergrund in en Ästen zeigt. Wie kann ich nun am Besten den Baum freistellen, ohne den lästigen Hintergrund zwischen den Ästen. Kann ich irgendwie eine Farbmaske erstellen? Wenn ja wie. (Nutze Photoshop 6.0)

Ein großes Dank schon im Voraus für Eure Hilfe


----------



## Scalé (24. Juni 2001)

Ich weis nicht obs was hilft aber kannst dir mal das anschauen:
http://www.designsbymark.com/pstips/misc_extractcomm.shtml


----------



## -H- (24. Juni 2001)

Ich würde sagen es hängt davon ab wie stark sich die Farben des Hintergrundes von denen der Äste unterscheiden. Wenn Du Glück hast kann es über Auswahl > Farbbereich auswählen funktionieren: nimm bei gedrückter Shift-Taste nach und nach die Farben des Hintergundes oder des Baumes auf.

Oder poste mal einen kleinen Auschnitt des Bildes wo man Äste und Hintergrund sieht.

Aber grundsätzlich gilt: Bäume freizustellen ist eine Strafarbeit.

gruß
H


----------

